# Is it possible to introduce unrelated boy mice ?



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Here goes..... is this possible ?

I had a mouse that got sick and had a penile plug (posted on here). He got really sick and wouldn't eat so I started to hand feed him to keep him alive hoping he would get better and feed himself. That sadly has not happened. He's still alive and I dont think there is anything wrong with him now other than he WILL NOT eat. 6 months down the line and I am still hand feeding him every 4-5 hours (yes even through the night I have to set my alarm to get up !!!). Anyway I put him with another male. Theye get on fine. Both very placid sweet mice. 
Now I have another male mouse who lives alone. He has such terrible bad skin (vet reckons deomodex mites .... 5 weeks of ivermectin and not sure it it's licked yet). I think his problem is getting better but he stil scratching like a nutter and is eating his own flesh. I have been trying to have him with me or near me to stop him but it's impossible to watch him all day. He was cold today so I've put him with the two other boys above. They currently seem to be getting along fine. In fact the bad skin mouse (scratchy we call him) has gone into the nest and settled down and before he was sitting in the open getting cold. All three are in the nest snuggled up....even grooming each other.
Am I mad ? 3 unrelated boys introduced at this late stage (2 are 8-9 months old and scratchy is about 5months)
Any pointers or tips as it would be lovely if they could stay together.
They will not leave my side today so that I can keep an eye on them until I am confident they are okay together.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

When it comes to introducing mice of any gender there are no set rules just the norm that most people see with there own mice. I think you also need to consider if they are breeding or not as I think the less they are used for breeding the more they will tolerate the presence of another male to keep them company. I think your little boys have answered your question though if they where going to fight it should have been soon after they where introduced.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The skin problems that meeces get can be very hard, sometimes impossible, to get rid of. It could be an allergy to food or meds, or just the mousie equivalent of dermatitis from unknown cause that is perpetuated by scratching. Sometimes I use OTC meds such as children's benadryll syrup added to the water in hopes that if the itching is quelled, the mousie will stop scratching. Another problem with this kind of thing can be litter mates that groom the affected mousie, trying to help or whatever, but just contributing to the problem.


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Well I have the answer to whether or not they could stay together ....... and that is a big fat NO !!!!

Took them with me today and about 1 hour after they were introduced I heard squeaking and the scabby mouse (Scratchy) was having a real go at my little hand fed boy and he was squeaking. Nothing too serious but I'm not taking any chances with my little Rudey. So Scratchy is back off to his own pad. Funny though he is such a gentle quiet mouse mouse normally that is why I thought I could try. He will sit for hours in the palm of my hand. When I lifted him out he was def more flighty so obviously something happened to my little gentle guy.
Was worth a shot but failed miserably  
Anyone any ideas how I might get this little guy (Rudey) off the syringe feeding every 4 hours ? Tried leaving him and I find him on the edge of death so I'm not doing that again. Tried tempting him wih all manner of things. He has lived solely off syringe fed lactol for all these months. Nothing else has passed his lips....not even water. Any ideas ?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

In my honest opinion living solely on Lactol can't be good for him, but I understand that it's all you can get him to take and is better than nothing. Have you tried Complan (complete 'invalid' food)? You could also try making some runny porridge with Lactol and see if you can get him used to that, then after a while move to more and more solid foods, since his digestion will have to get used to non-liquid again. I also wonder if he gets cold when you leave him alone hence the unresponsive behaviour. You can buy heat pads or snuggle safe heat disks that go under/in the tank - might be worth a go? As would putting Lactol in his water bottle and seeing if he will help himself without you.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Did you say he had a blocked bladder? If that is true, he may have suffered damage to his kidneys. I really respect your willingness to help the poor dear. Can you tell if he's producing urine? (A lot of my meeces use only one corner for that, which makes it easy to tell.)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

does he groom at all.Could you try sprinkling the milk powder on his fur.It does sound a dire situation though.


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

My litle rudey seems to be managing fine with the lactol. Although not ideal by any means it does keep him alive. He does groom (well he tries to !) but he is very unstable and falls over but dont think he is weak because he is quite strong. When he first got sick he went through a phase of jumping around like a mad jumping bean....literally stotting all over and I would have to put my hand over him to stop him bouncing everywhere. Since then I think he hurt his back legs (although vets say they look okay) and now his motion is not so good. I think also he has a bit of brain damage. He loves his muumy though (me !) and gets really excited when I get him out. He loves his food too. I think he may have been getting cold and now I pack him into his nest really well and now he is in with Fluff he at least has company too.
Must try the complan though as that sounds like a good idea to try. I do try making thelactol thicker so that he has to make more effort ot eat it but then he just eats less of it :roll:


----------

